# Can you rent a portable kid-size DVD player for a long car trip?



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

If so...where?
Or how much to buy if not rent? Are they really kid-proof plastic like those old Fisher Price Tape Recorders?


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

We took a 4 month long road trip last summer with our toddler. My dad bought him a portable DVD player at Costco for 179- with a good size screen. It came in a holder/case that had a velcro strap which wrapped around the head rest of my drivers seat. It really saved us at the end of a long day.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I've never seen one for rent, but mine was 100 dollars at Walmart. It straps onto the back of the front seat. It has been a lifesaver on long trips. I got it in the automotive section, not the electronics department. They were cheaper back there for some reason.

It is not sturdy as a fisherprice thing though. The only ones I've seen like that are those kid movie players that don't play dvds, they just play their own cassettes.


----------

